# Another crashed R35



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Ouch


Copart


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

this crash looks weird. clearly the roof/door on the left side has moved cos the window won't close...


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

doesn´t look bad...easy to repair...


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

i think the window does this when battery is dead or something..


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Jm-Imports said:


> i think the window does this when battery is dead or something..


yes,is fully up and then closing the door doesn´t allow it to go into its rubber...


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

EvolutionVI said:


> yes,is fully up and then closing the door doesn´t allow it to go into its rubber...


ah, makes sense.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Bonnet deployed!








What good does it do in an impact that heavy?

Only 1100 miles too, barely run-in...


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

it almost looks as if he was hit from the side. looks like he stuck his nose out and someone (truck probably) too it off. except of course the airbags are deployed so i guess he must have crashed into someone.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Can I have the rear L/H quarter panel please! None in the UK....other than on all the write offs!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

How many do we know of? 

Is the car easier to write off than most due to parts prices?

Still not sure that the Dunlop 600s are that great for cold, wet driving personally...


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> How many do we know of?
> 
> Is the car easier to write off than most due to parts prices?
> 
> Still not sure that the Dunlop 600s are that great for cold, wet driving personally...


Hi mate. 

As soon as the parts and labour get to about 65% of the current value the car becomes border line uneconomical to repair! On a £50K car (assuming 6 months old) thats not much damage at Nissan prices...even the revised ones! I've personally seen two "write offs" that would, and should have been repaired. The HPC's and the repairers are having to beat Nissan down every time to try and get cars back on the road.

I'm sure if a comparison was done for a typical speed frontal damage claim the parts on the R35 would exceed many of the luxury marquees. Doesn't work on a £50K car. I really think we did all get something of a bargain when the car price was announced. The reality is insurance costs will ultimately be on a par with £150K Lambo/Ferrari cars and that will exclude an age group that the car was maybe intended for!


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

not a difficult repair that, if i were doing it i wouldnt refit the bonnet saftey things, from the price of them


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

the repair costs and parts from Nissan in Europe are twice as much as the US

the US complain that's expensive!

£30 blade refill in Uk compared to $6.50 in the US!

same part no.


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

My insurance broker says that Chaucer wont cover the GTR at all now.

It is due to the bonnet charges blowing up the ecu when it is deployed......

Can anyone confirm whether the car does blows its brain? £13k to replace.....

Oh and I think the Dunlops are rubbish in the wet and cold. I hope the Bridgestones are better.


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

countvonc said:


> Oh and I think the Dunlops are rubbish in the wet and cold. I hope the Bridgestones are better.


Since the general opinion on Dunlops is not so good, what were Nissans thoughts on selecting for the UK market over Bridgestones - any ideas?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

It was the famous "Nurburgring tyre" so the marketing people decided it would be best to launch the car over here on them.

I think you should get a choice like Porsche and Ferrari owners do.
- Bridgestone summer
- Dunlop summer (what we get now)
- Dunlop all season (better for our climate)
- Bridgestone winter tyres for the colder European countries

For my comparison between the two summer tyres see my thread that has been moved to the brakes/tyres section.


----------



## ViperGTS (Dec 13, 2009)

markpriorgts-t said:


> not a difficult repair that, if i were doing it i wouldnt refit the bonnet saftey things, from the price of them


Doesn't look much and indeed it's not but the oil coolers alone are 7k.

Probably been said before but I know and have seen at close quaters how little damage is so expensive. These cars are being written off and soon insurers will not insure them and then second hand values will fall out of the sky.

Nissan NEED to deal with this urgently. I know of many where guys have written them off and gone and bought another marque.....probably never to return to Nissan.

This happened the Porsche a number of years ago before they realised they needed to re-aligne prices.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Right, so we need someone with a shed load of cash to buy up all the write off GTR's and hold a "stock" of spare parts!! Any takers ??


----------



## donkey (Dec 13, 2009)

does not look too easy to repair to me, ally box section spars are bent beyond repair, you cant just put those on a jig, straighten them and expect them to be ok. Which basically means the entire front subframe needs replacing.


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

i wonder how much it'll sell for.

this ones for sale right now not recorded .


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

donkey said:


> does not look too easy to repair to me, ally box section spars are bent beyond repair, you cant just put those on a jig, straighten them and expect them to be ok. Which basically means the entire front subframe needs replacing.


Alloy box section???

They are steel and available as spareparts....:thumbsup:


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

ViperGTS said:


> Doesn't look much and indeed it's not but the oil coolers alone are 7k.
> 
> Probably been said before but I know and have seen at close quaters how little damage is so expensive. These cars are being written off and soon insurers will not insure them and then second hand values will fall out of the sky.
> 
> ...


Well said! 

If one front part is £7K (before labour) then its pretty easy to see how the car is going to be written off. I know we've had all this on threads before but Nissan really do know how to kill a car off! When GTROC reps are next in close proximity to the Nissan chiefs hand them a photo of all the "dead" GTR's laying around in approved workshops and ask them to talk to their repairers!

I remember months ago when Mr Clarkson hailed those words about Nissan having built a new yard stick! They certainly have with regard to repair costs!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Partsprices are just complete ripoff....i have bought me a second GTR with slight damage so i know about them pretty good,everything is just 100% more then other makes....lets say a Evo X alloyhood is 800€ in germany...the GTR alloyhood is 1500€....it has about the same size and is for sure a lot easier to build as it has less vents...
GTR oilcooler is 6000€ + Tax....Evo X is 380€ + Tax....its nearly the same size...i could get 15 of them for the price of one GTR cooler....

Nissan is a total ripoff.....

Nissan is not only cheating us with their warranty BS,they even steal our money with their partspricing....a German HPC quoted me for the front hood 1700€.....what...*even 200€ over the listprice*......last time i had my car there for a service...


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

This is crazy. No way the parts actually cost that much to make even given the lower volumes produced of GT-Rs v Evos for example.

Looks like they're genuinely trying to recoup their massive overspend on developing and producing the car on parts!

I'm not looking forward to my insurance renewal quote this year...


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

If you sell a car for £55K and then charge £10K for one relatively small spare part, and have the total monopoly with regard to the price and availability of that part, then I reckon something is wrong, both morally... and maybe legally?! 

Lets be clear, when the car was offered for sale, no parts prices were made available to the buying public, and no mention of the transmission temp nonsense and the do's and dont's about oil were provided either. Even when the car finally arrived in Europe I knew nothing about the servicing and oil changes until the day I picked my car up and was told to sign and agree to it! 

I don't want to start another war of words but if Nissan don't sort things out soon I might use some of my spare time to rattle a few cages! I want to enjoy the car and at the moment Nissan seem to be doing their best to spoil that!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

waltong said:


> If you sell a car for £55K and then charge £10K for one relatively small spare part, and have the total monopoly with regard to the price and availability of that part, then I reckon something is wrong, both morally... and maybe legally?!
> 
> Lets be clear, when the car was offered for sale, no parts prices were made available to the buying public, and no mention of the transmission temp nonsense and the do's and dont's about oil were provided either. Even when the car finally arrived in Europe I knew nothing about the servicing and oil changes until the day I picked my car up and was told to sign and agree to it!
> 
> I don't want to start another war of words but if Nissan don't sort things out soon I might use some of my spare time to rattle a few cages! I want to enjoy the car and at the moment Nissan seem to be doing their best to spoil that!


In germany its allready rattling.....our next letter is 99% finished....is very massive in detail and covers about every problem the car has....from warrantyrules over partsprices-ripoff to useless HPC´s,underdeveloped parts like the chocolate gearboxes...brakes that split themselfes....all the datalogging BS that isn´t even legal from the side of EU Law...don´t know where to stop,as so much is just wrong.....to what they told us befor they got our hard earned money:bawling:


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

EvolutionVI said:


> In germany its already rattling.....our next letter is 99%....is massive in detail and coveres about every problem the car has....from warrantyrules over partsprices-ripoff to useless HPC´s,underdeveloped parts like the chocolate gearboxes...brakes that split themselfes....all the datalogging BS that isn´t even legal from the side of EU Law...don´t know where to stop,as so much is just wrong.....to what they told use befor they got our hard earned money:bawling:


Well you have my full support and if you need any data (claims or parts info) from the UK I'd be happy to try and source it! Well done. It's about time something was done. We have the same issues in the UK but a different mentality with regard to dealing with it! Dealers are moaning about the bad press, repairers are losing work, Insurers are getting shafted (as will we when our renewals premiums land) but nothing will get done. God knows what will happen to residuals, and that affects everyone.

We are part of the EU...don't forget to include us! :thumbsup:


----------



## dhayek (Nov 25, 2009)

does anyone know if the engines of these wrecked cars are for sale? 
nissan refused to replace my engine under warranty.. i am preparing a BIG letter to nissan, to all top management..


----------



## pippyrips (Oct 5, 2009)

I've got to say as someone who is teetering on the edge of buying a GTR this is causing me to have 2nd thoughts. 

I've just been quoted what I consider a reasonable insurance premium (albeit with a fairly high excess) to insure the car however as 'm not planning on keeping it longer than a year I don't want to be faced with either a) a dead market or b)taking an excessive drop when the time comes.

Any advice welcomed...


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

pippyrips said:


> I've got to say as someone who is teetering on the edge of buying a GTR this is causing me to have 2nd thoughts.
> 
> I've just been quoted what I consider a reasonable insurance premium (albeit with a fairly high excess) to insure the car however as 'm not planning on keeping it longer than a year I don't want to be faced with either a) a dead market or b)taking an excessive drop when the time comes.
> 
> Any advice welcomed...


Life is too short. Just do it. The car is worth it.


----------



## UnionJackJim (May 31, 2009)

*True !*



countvonc said:


> Life is too short. Just do it. The car is worth it.


The car is fantastic ! it's only money LOL:smokin:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Car is awesome....just dont crash it:thumbsup:


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

How about a group buy for right off's......and spare parts sharing........might need some come track days this year:smokin: dont crash dont sweat:thumbsup:


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

ebay is your answer to spare parts loads there


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

+1
dont let them beat you down...if you dont buy then there is no Nissan tax..........three cheers for ebay...who needs warrenty:thumbsup:


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

no problems with warranty if it is nissan's parts ...


----------



## pippyrips (Oct 5, 2009)

I do wonder where these parts come from though...


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

dont worry be happy


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Chaps. Just for info. 

Rear side quarter panel arrived from Nissan. Originally quoted £1300 (ex fitting and paint) but price has been reduced to £1000 upon arrival. However when you think an Aston DB9 panel (which is total alluminium) costs £600 it shows you how far Nissan are from the real world!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

waltong said:


> Chaps. Just for info.
> 
> Rear side quarter panel arrived from Nissan. Originally quoted £1300 (ex fitting and paint) but price has been reduced to £1000 upon arrival. However when you think an Aston DB9 panel (which is total alluminium) costs £600 it shows you how far Nissan are from the real world!



BUT, next Q is what is the GTR panel made of as if its a Carbon composit it may just be worth the £1000 ?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Steve said:


> BUT, next Q is what is the GTR panel made of as if its a Carbon composit it may just be worth the £1000 ?


Carbon composite :chuckle:


Plastik composite or steel....rear quarter panel is steel....price on a normal car around 300gpb...but thats without "GTRSCRTN" 

Alex










.



(GTRSCRTN = GTR-Stupid-Customer-Ripoff-Tax by Nissan)


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Steve said:


> BUT, next Q is what is the GTR panel made of as if its a Carbon composit it may just be worth the £1000 ?


I'm taking the car down today so I'll ask. Lets hope the paint sticks! 


P.S You beat me to it! The repairer did suggest it was still a total rip off so I was expecting that!


----------



## phill200sx (Dec 12, 2005)

That one on Copart fetched £25k - not bad money but you'd have to buy stuff second hand to make it worth while going to the trouble.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

phill200sx said:


> That one on Copart fetched £25k - not bad money but you'd have to buy stuff second hand to make it worth while going to the trouble.


I did suggest that if anyone on here has the cash and space to start recovering "broken" GTR's there would be a market place for parts


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

It's a horrible thing to say, but I'm hoping there will be more non-fatal accidents to more GTRs....


----------



## 360spyder (Feb 12, 2010)

Anyone knows where I am able to attend an auction for crashed GTR's , even for export, I am keen as I am thinking of converting it to a track demon!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Crashed GTRs in japan, go for not too much money if the seller isn`t a Nissan dealer or affliliates.
Some crashed GTRs in japan had insurance issues and basicly the Insurance companies literaly bought the crap and sold it to the scrap.

In that case you can get a cheap crashed (non-repairable) GTR, which will sell for pretty good money, if you sell the parts separated. 

Thought most professional selling crashed GTRs, have allready calculated the minimum possible profit for the parts only and won`t sell the howl for less of course.


----------



## phill200sx (Dec 12, 2005)

Copart

These are coming up fairly regular considering they are quite thin on the ground!!


----------



## 360spyder (Feb 12, 2010)

gtrlux said:


> Crashed GTRs in japan, go for not too much money if the seller isn`t a Nissan dealer or affliliates.
> Some crashed GTRs in japan had insurance issues and basicly the Insurance companies literaly bought the crap and sold it to the scrap.
> 
> In that case you can get a cheap crashed (non-repairable) GTR, which will sell for pretty good money, if you sell the parts separated.
> ...


Thanks, was offered a fairly bad crashed GTR asking for 1.1million yen.. but not worth the price . Like you said..wreckers would probably buy it. 
So am thinking of getting a UK crashed one, and export it out to aussie. UK has laws that dont allow some cars to be re registered on the roads, but breaking them up might be a better deal for them... hmmm.


----------

